# Not for the Squimish!



## diginit (Apr 28, 2005)

Had to share this. Crunchtime sent me an email awhile back. I hope he doesn't mind me quoting him for all the world to read. 
   "I did some more hiking around the hill Saturday and almost stepped on your rattlesnakes mama ...  Damn thing was in 12" high grass - no chance of spotting it.  Was fortunate enough that my path through this patch of grass was not anymore to the left else I would have stepped on it and been bitten.  It was quite a wake up to hear that rattlesnake buzz right at my feet!  I stepped back and parted the grass with my stick and saw how close I had stepped near it's head.  The snake bolted out of the grass and into a bush where I took the photo - he is seriously ready to strike!  This is the biggest snake I can recall ever finding.  Warning - he was in a patch of deep grass about 20 yards below the..."
   We both have inexpensive cameras, so I know he was close when he snapped this. 
 Be careful Crunch! 

 My New Favorite Desktop pic.


----------



## digdug (Apr 28, 2005)

Oh yeah......what about coming across one of these things in an old house!!!


----------



## Pettydigger (Apr 28, 2005)

I count 12 buttons on that rattle, that is a mature snake you would not want to take a hit from that bad boy[] Best to just leave them be and walk away. Hey digdug if I came across that ugly lookin prick in an old house I would have to go back home and grab the 12 gauge, go back and chuck some lead at it! PD


----------



## bearswede (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey Dig...

 We're gonna have to change your "handle" to BATMAN...


----------



## diginit (Apr 29, 2005)

Lately we've found more wildlife than bottles. I really Teed off 2 scorpions the other day. Dropped that rock fast!
 Hey Digdug, I hope you didn't need a sieres of rabies shots. Speaking of shots, I'm with Bearswede and Jose Cuervo. (He has bottles too ya know.) 
   We used to catch those by using a fishing pole with only a wieght attatched to the line. Casting into the air, the bats would grab the wieght and instinctively take a bite. Sinking their teeth into the lead. You could reel them in like a flying fish. Real fighters.
 Man I was a mean little kid. Please Don't try this. It is cruel and illegal.


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 29, 2005)

That is one uglie lookin' critter...and I don't mean the rattler....


----------



## diggerjeff (Apr 29, 2005)

i want a bat like that . can you catch one and i will pay you for it and shipping costs???


----------



## digdug (Apr 29, 2005)

If I see one again I don't know if I will mess with it or not! Catching it wasn't hard....... letting go was the hard part! The stupid thing was wanting a piece of me.  Tell you what, I'll take a box up with me the next time I go by that house. If he flies into the box and closes the lid, he is yours!


----------



## diggerjeff (Apr 30, 2005)

yes yes yes!!!!i would love to have him!!!!


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Apr 30, 2005)

Hey digdug....  When you let her go, did my mother-in-law say if she was coming back to Texas?  Just kinda curious. []


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 30, 2005)

DIGDUG...I swiped yer pic and had some fun with it on another forum...below are a some of the excerpts and my "Tale"...[]

 Posted by derbuchmeister   ( 1501 )  on Apr-29-05 at 14:52:47 PDT      
 Whiskey - what's that? lol  

 Posted by derbuchmeister   ( 1501 )  on Apr-29-05 at 14:54:33 PDT      
 I know in Mexico you find worms in the tequila bottles. 
 Is that creature found in TN sour mash?

 "If he found that in the bottle he should get a free case eh?" 

 Posted by derbuchmeister   ( 1501 )  on Apr-29-05 at 16:11:34 PDT     
 whiskey - I suggest "skyler" if it's a male. 


 Posted by miss*online*auctions   ( 48 )  on Apr-29-05 at 16:14:24 PDT      
 Good Lawd Whiskey...what in tarnation (????) is that?!!!  


 Posted by whiskey-klectr   ( 1641 )  on Apr-29-05 at 15:51:18 PDT    
 DERB...I dunno what it is...It follered me home from the dump...I fed it some raw meat and gave it a bath...It didn't like the water & clawed me several times. It has yet to make any kind of sounds...It's sleeping now on the couch. Trying to think of a name for it...Wonder if DW will let me keep it...? 

 oh, Rastus (our cat) doesn't like it much...her fur has been all puffed up ever since she saw it....she was kinda growling at it too.  

 Posted by benikat   ( 1504 )  on Apr-29-05 at 18:55:58 PDT     
 I think it's a south american vampire bat...and NOT sure how CHARLIE got it....am thinking maybe he has just a picture of it...UNLESS he can show us a PICTURE of IT on his neck...? LOL 

 Posted by coolziggy   ( 423 ) on Apr-29-05 at 20:49:58 PDT   
 Beni...Charlie never has come back with that picture of his bat biting his neck; so, we can assume it was a pic or Charlie is gone for good. 

 Posted by whiskey-klectr   ( 1641 )  on Apr-29-05 at 22:21:10 PDT    
 Hello everyone. Thanks for the name suggestions FICH2,& DERB... I been busy ...er,distracted or woulda been back sooner. It ain't no bat I ever saw...where's any evidence of its wings? They should be attached to its hands/feet,yes?

 Anyways, why I been distracted: was sitting on the couch watchin' TV and eatin' popcorn and the critter sidled over beside me. Figgered it wanted popcorn so I gave it a few popped kernels. It ate them, then it wanted more...Wanted so many more that it tried to take the bag from me...we had a slight tug-of-war goin' fer a few seconds. Suddenly, it got irritated and jumped on my head...grabbed two hanks of my hair and ripped them out...then it snatched off my glasses and ran for the kitchen. By now, Rastus was watching and took off in hot pursuit.

 It was all quiet in the kitchen for a few moments, then all H*ll broke loose... there was this weird wild shriek followed by cat yowls...my glasses came flying thru the doorway,pots & pans were clattering, dishes & glass breaking, cereral boxes flying. It was utter bedlam.
 Then, Rastus came tearin' out like a bullet, her fur all awry...She ran in DS's room and under the bed.
 I slowly got up, wiping blood from my injured scalp from my face...picked up my glasses ....and cautiously I entered the kitchen...there sat the critter...in the middle of the messy floor, eating cheerios....

 I been cleanin the kitchen ever since...as for the critter - it's still eatin' cheerios and watching TV...Been wonderin' what will happen when it eats all the cheerios...?...mebbe I better go get more....a lot more.


----------



## Tandy (May 13, 2005)

Nice creatures. We do not have the rattlers over here, just Tiapans and Tigers (snakes).


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 14, 2005)

That lil' snake?! Thats what machetes were made for! [] At least mine......


----------



## wvbottlehead (May 14, 2005)

just don't let him get in your hair...........[]


----------



## Bottleman (May 15, 2005)

While we are on the topic of animals, hereâ€™s a pic I took a few nights ago that has absolutely nothing to do with bottles. It was about 1:00 am and I was browsing eBay when I kept hearing little rattling noises. When I looked over there was this little mouse steeling my dogâ€™s food our of his bowl. He kept coming back for more and when I looked over he would run away. I finally set four traps and after about 10 blank pictures I finally captured one of the little bugger. Somehow he excepted all the traps and I have not seen him since. Note: I was about 10 feet away and used the zoom on my camera to get the photo. I could never have got that close to it without him dashing away.

 ~~Tom


----------



## Tony14 (May 15, 2005)

Very nice. I bet that was fun[]. How long did it take to get picture? It is very good.


----------



## Bottleman (May 16, 2005)

I am glad you like the photo Tony! It was very hard to get the pic because every time I looked over at him he would run away so I had to set the camera on my knee pointed at the bowl. When I herd him I would push the button trying not to move at all. It took me about 10 shots with him not in it to finally get this one.


----------



## bottlebank (May 19, 2005)

HOW ABOUT FINDING ONE OF THESE AT A DUMP! CRAZY! i found one at my dump


----------



## diginit (May 21, 2005)

What the @*!! is that?


----------



## bearswede (May 21, 2005)

That was my question!!!

 An Arthropod, no doubt... Crustacea???


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (May 21, 2005)

Centipede I'll wager. Ugly little mother at that![:'(]


----------



## reptilekeeper (May 22, 2005)

That would have made my day!! that is a perfect specimen.


----------



## deadpuppet (Oct 9, 2005)

That wasnt a bat, it was an Aye aye.


----------



## pa digger (Oct 11, 2005)

These are great pictures, and it just shows that you never know what you will run into or step on while you are out digging and looking for bottles.  Say digdug that is one hell of a creature.  I know it's an old bat but it's face looks like yoda from star wars.   Here is picture for everyone,  this is one cool cat that i caught trying to play the blues.  His name is baby but everyone calls him baby the blues playing cat.   Till next time  Keep on digging

 pa digger


----------



## Road Dog (Oct 11, 2005)

Yep, they got a got a nasty pair of jaws on them too! Careful.


----------

